# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  جديد البيان ( 13 )

## abuammar

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*بعد السلام و التحية ،،،*  
*نواصل رحلة البيان المتوسطة بجديدنا هذا اليوم حيث* 
*استقبلت مدرستنا في يوم الإثنين الموافق 21/5/1429هـ* 
*طلبة الصف السادس الابتدائي بمدرسة الحسين بن علي* 
*الابتدائية و ذلك في إطار التعاون بين مدارس الحي في* 
*المنطقة .* 
*و كان الهدف من هذه الزيارة إعطاء الطلبة الزائرين لمحة* 
*تعريفية عن المدرسة و عن المرحلة المتوسطة بصفة عامة*  
*تمهيداً لهم للعام الدراسي القادم .*  
*و قد شملت هذه الزيارة التعرف على مرافق المدرسة و*  
*الإطلاع على بعض المناهج الدراسية للصف الأول المتوسط* 
*بحضور بعض الإخوة الزملاء المعلمين .* 
*و إليكم بعض المقتطفات المصورة من هذه الزيارة الكريمة : ــ* 

** 
** 
** 
 
 
 
** 

 :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:

----------


## كبرياء

*يــــــــــــــــــعطيكـ ألف عـــــــــــــآـآآـآآفيهـ أخوي على المجهود ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ ...* 

*تح ــــــــــــــــيـــآآـآآـآآتووو ...* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## الحـوووت

مشكور يبو عمار نورت المنتدى بالصور

عطنا المزيد ولاتصير بخيل

مشكووووووووووووووور ياأبو عمار :wink:  :med:  :kaseh:  :wink:

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

ممشكور استاذ في كل جديد في مدرسة البيان تعطيانا اياه ماقصرت


شكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## انسان اكثر

مشكور اعمار
استادي ابوووو

----------


## Ogihci

هداويه ما في ولا صورة لي 
لكن تسلم يبو عمار

----------


## نصير الطلاب

تسلم ابو عما ر 
تجهز ليهم السنة الجاية 
الله يعينهم علينا و يعينا عليهم 
و ماقصرت يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## coming legend

أنت أحد يقدر عليك مسمي روحا نصير الطلاب قول مشدخ الطلاب
و مشكور يا أبوووو عمار غلى الصور

----------


## نصير الطلاب

هلا هلا Comming Soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الحـوووت

مشكور ياأبو عمار مشكور جدا جدا

ومشكور يانصير الطلاب

----------


## coming legend

coming soon تتطور إلى next week بعدين أقرب مو مشدخ الطلاب مسمي روحا نصير الطلاب
تحياتي

coming legend

----------


## الحـوووت

مشكور ياإلي إسمك بالإنجليزي

----------


## coming legend

توزع كلمة مشكور يا الحووووت

تحياتي
coming legend

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

يسلموو ايديك
ابو عمار 
على كل جديد ومفيد
يعطيك الف عافية
دمت بحفظة ورعايتة

----------


## فداء الحسين(ع)

مشكور إستاذي ابوعمار على الصور..

ويعطيك العافية..

ونتظر المزيد..

تحياتي..

----------


## hassan1411

يسلمو استادي ابو عمار على الصور 

عجل احنا في سنتنا ما في احد يصورنا 

تحياتي : صمت الرمال

----------


## *محمد*

مشكووور ولا تحرمنا من جديدك يعني "لاتصير بخيل"على قولت الحوت

----------


## coming legend

> مشكووور ولا تحرمنا من جديدك يعني "لاتصير بخيل"على قولت الحوت



تقول لاستاذ بخيل
ما ليت عليك أنت و الحوووت

----------


## *محمد*

مع احترامي الى الأستاد لكن ماليت عليك أنت وياه :wink:

----------


## coming legend

أنا ما امبى أرد عليك عشان لا يطردوني لأن اليوم عطوني إنذار لكن مردود عليك و بنرد عليك

----------


## m.a.k

سلام عليهم  :bigsmile: 
تستاهل عطوك إنذار!! :rolleyes: 
طفشت المنتدى من هدرتك أسكت شوي !!! :weird: 
تحياتي m.a.k  :amuse:

----------


## coming legend

> تستاهل عطوك إنذار!! 
> طفشت المنتدى من هدرتك أسكت شوي !!!



 
لو ما  تتدخل في شيء ما يعنيك 
وتاكل تبن و تسكت أحسن لك

----------


## coming legend

لو يطردوني لكن ما أخلي واحد حمار زيك يتكلم عني و إذ انطردت المفروض أنت تنطرد
معاي

----------


## *محمد*

يلا بعد شوي أهدرو عشان يطردوكم ونفتك منكم وخاصة coming legend قاعد يقول ياحمار  &كل تبن.... m.a.k لو أنا منك ما أسكت يقولك حمار و كل تبن :wink:   :med:   :ranting:

----------


## abuammar

*الرجاء من الجميع الهدوء و عدم الغلط و احترام النفس قبل* 

*احترام* *الآخرين ، لا تخربوها ...* 

*على الأقل ترك ذكرى حسنة لنا و للمدرسة و طلابها !!*

**

----------


## *ممنوع الزعل*

الرجاء هذا منتدى محترم ومانبي احد يخربه الرجاء الهدوء من الجميع

لاأخلي نصير الطلاب يهيج عليكم

----------


## طالب البيان

اقول يا ( coming legend )  وين قاعدين احنا في بيتكم اختار مفردات لغوية افضل  :ranting: 


والله لكن ماعندك ماعند جدتي  :bleh:  تسخر على هذا وتسب ذاك خلاص 


يعني لازم تبغى تصير خفيف دم زيي  :shiny:  ماتقدر تصير لان خفة الدم الي عندي مو مني هذي عطيه من الله :kaseh: 

 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## m.a.k

*تصدق ... خوفتني !!*

----------


## نصير الطلاب

احبابي اختاروا الكلمات بعناية 
مو مقبولة منكم .........
لا تعكسوا صورة غير جيدة عنكم و عنا 
ترى مشدخ الطلاب ينصركم اذا نصرتم انفسكم 
ذاكروا احسن !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *ممنوع الزعل*

الرجاء من coming legend  الهدوء مانبي مشاكل في المنتدى

المشاكل خلوها برة وخلاص سكروا السالفة ولا كأن صاير شيء

هداوييييييه

----------


## صقراوي

مشكور و ما قصرت بس عطنا صور اكثر لا تبخل علينا :wink:  :bigsmile: 

تحياتي :cool:

----------


## القمر الجميل

مشكوووور على الصور الحلوه

----------


## صقراوي

مشكور او نمبى صور زياده

----------


## عاشق البيان

تسلم استاذ على الصور

----------


## العظم الناري

مشكور أستاذ عل الصور

----------


## حسين نوري الجنب

يعطيك العافية استاد

----------


## hassan1411

*مشكور ابو عمار* 


*الله يعطيك الف عافية* 



*بالعكس شدخ ابو عمار فاد ويانا طلعنا رجاجيل* 







*تحياتي : hassan*

----------

